# Kitten microwaved to death !!!!



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Apologies for venting but this story made my fuckin blood boil when I read it today,what the fuck is the matter with this country that scum like can walk the earth?
I hope she gets sent down (probbly slap on the wrist from the judge) and I hope they throw boiling sugar over the bitch and maybe just maybe she will get a fuckin clue as to the torment she caused that poor kitten.
Fucking raging now so off to play with my lil furry monsters and try n de-stress.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Totally agree with everything you've just said mate. Hearing about cruelty to animals makes my blood boil too. There are a lot of humans I could be cruel to and hurt before I would ever harm any animal.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Totally agree with everything you've just said mate. Hearing about cruelty to animals makes my blood boil too. There are a lot of humans I could be cruel to and hurt before I would ever harm any animal.


+1, whatever punishment she gets from the courts will never be sufficient. :evil:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

wish I had the money to buy a prviate island very far away from these loonies. Seriously ill mate and having been a counsellor for 10 years I know one when I see one :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dread to think what goes through these peoples heads...
She should be sterilised in order to protect the human gene pool from her malfunction.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Should be put in the stocks with a big placard above her head saying what her crime is. After a week in stocks (day and night) then put in an industrial fridge for a week and if she survives then her body should be used for medical testing.

Evil Bitch :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sterilise her!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put her in a microwave see if she likes it! :-x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no words strong enough tbh........scar her face for life with a tattoo of her crime


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

The sad thing is, tragic whilst this is and I endorse all the feelings above, when you look at a world where little children are treated in the same and worse ways, how does something like this shock? Perhaps its time for the death penalty?


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep - discourage evil by torturing a sicko.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

This sort of thing horrifies me, what can be wrong with someone mentally that they do this sort of thing.

If I caught someone harming an animal, I would break them.

Charlie


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I didn't know anything about this story until i read it here and looked it up on google to find out what you were all talking about. I actually feel sick in the pit of my stomach thinking about it. The evil fuckin slag, I cant believe how angry I am. Poor little kitten.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I fucking hate people. When you actually sit down and think what we do to animals we're nothing but a bunch of savages. :?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeh its a crime alright, you need to grill them kittens with a squeeze of lime on them or they go all tough.

I'm joking, battered and shallow fry....

No it's awful.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

She was sent down yesterday ----- all she got was five months :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

j8keith said:


> She was sent down yesterday ----- all she got was five months :evil: :evil: :evil:


But how long will this evil sick women actually STAY in prison? :evil: :evil: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I fucking hate people. When you actually sit down and think what we do to animals we're nothing but a bunch of savages. :?


The last time I checked the lions weren't doing too well either. If she'd done the same to a sea cucumber would anyone give a shit? No, but kittens are so cute and fwuffy. It's the same problem with animal conservation. Everyone wants to save the cute and fluffy stuff.



denTTed said:


> Yeh its a crime alright, you need to grill them kittens with a squeeze of lime on them or they go all tough.


 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just goes to show what a shit justice system we have not saying she should not have been sent down but how many homes can you rob how many cars can you steal how many people can you mug before they send you down :evil:


----------

